

Google buys social mobile startup Jaiku - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/google-buys-social-mobile-startup-jaiku/

======
nickb
Was Twitter too expensive? I think they priced themselves out of an
acquisition by going after the $5m. Jaiku probably sold for less than
Twitter's Series A.

------
zandorg
Google is like a 1-company bubble, where instead of the acquirer being the
general public investing in an IPO, now it's the general public investing in
Google, who are spending the public's money on daft startups.

That's a pretty clever workaround to Sar-Ox.

------
waleedka
Another proof that the first to market is not always the winner. In case
Friendster wasn't proof enough.

------
nanijoe
Maybe Google does not want to deal with Evan Williams a second time

------
nameless
I bet google does'nt want a rails app.

~~~
nickb
I seriously doubt that. It probably came down to price.

Almost all apps that Google buys have to be rewritten anyway.

------
adrianwaj
Maybe Jaiku is technically superior.

